# how warm is too warm for your poodle?



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Yesterday I was out doing yardwork in the front yard and Liberty was out with me. It was 78 degrees. She lasted about 3 minutes sitting there in the sun before going to find some shade. She was panting and uncomfortably hot. She's black, which I think must make a difference. I bought her one of those cool coats 2 years ago, and she does much better out and about in the summer with it on. I'm just wondering how everyone else's dogs do in the heat. 

btw, I put her in a Miami today and she seems a bit more comfortable.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, the black dogs definitely suffer the most in hot, sunny weather. Black does not reflect the sun, but absorbs it, so they definitely have it harder in the sun. Now, white reflects light to they fair better in sun, except that white animals tend to get sun burnt easier (short hair areas) and can get sun cancer. So, neither colors work out well in the sun! 

My guys love to be out and about in the summer but prefer to have lots of water around and lots of shade to go into when they get hot. Of course, the black ones get over heated faster. And, phew, with show coats on some!!!! 

I need to look into that cold coats, sounds good.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

When Cap's hair is a bit longer (like right now) he gets uncomfortable at about noon, so he comes in from noon to about 4 or 5 when it starts getting cooler again. I need to go get him groomed, so he is more comfortable again. This past week wasn't nearly as bad, as the high for the days was barely topping out at 78-79, but today it was 83 again and he was just hot.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris copes with heat pretty well cos she's white, BUT when her face and feet have 6 weeks of growth she gets MUCH hotter much faster... Yes I know she had lots of hair on her body too, but she can have loads on her body at other times and as long as her face & feet are done she copes much better....


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

mine are black, white and blue and they really don't seem to mind the heat (its been between 50-85 degrees here) 

Brian is in show coat, and the rest have a few inches of hair, they always have access to water, and shade, they nap sometimes but usually they start out running, and then they mosey around sniffing the yard for intruders, then they find a spot to sleep for a while, wake up and start again. 
Since it has been nice out, they have been spending more time outside and they don't ask to be let in as much. 

It will be time to break out the baby pool soon, they like wading in it, but Duches my boxer mix likes to wallow in it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> It will be time to break out the baby pool soon, they like wading in it, but Duches my boxer mix likes to wallow in it.


I keep a baby pool too. And I keep my screen door open so they can get shade if they want. I dont see mine really minding the heat yet - time will tell it will 95 plus here soon.....


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

The cream Toy loves the heat. I have to be careful because his skin can burn. Jasper seems to have a low heat tolerance. Once it hits about 70 there's a distinct difference in his panting and so forth. Black and growing a puppy show coat... he's in for a rude awakening this summer when he discovers we only have window a/c LOL. (central a/c is rare here on the coast)


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

We have our baby pool out already, we have had a few days up to 85 already. Pearl is the only taker so far; she loves to snap at the hose stream while it's filling, lol.

I like to keep enough coat to deter mosquitos, but close enough to not overheat in southern summers (don't remember the length, the groomer has records).

PS Tomorrow I go buy a 'real' (as opposed to medium duty) clipper. It IS really going to make a difference w/ my fibromyalgia, right? Quicker & easier? (I need reassurance to convince my dh, for the price. The groomer's reciepts ought to do it. Speaking of which, our Cat Genie has nearly paid for itself already, what with the cost of crystals. 'Never touch cat litter again' is true. God bless it.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how Vegas will fare in the desert heat.. but when he starts to look uncomfortable I'm definitely going to take him short. The other day my stepdad was hosing the lawn and Vegas charged into the water, in and out, snapping at the water. I'm going to get a kiddy pool, hopefully he'll have a really high water drive.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

So those of you with kiddie pools, do you also have a dog door, or do you do the doggie butler to let them in and out, and make sure they're dry before they come in, etc?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jessie seems to do ok with the heat. then again, i really don't stress her too much when it is hot. i don't even do the dog park in the heat of the summer. we tried the beach, but she's afraid of the waves. i didn't think of a kiddie pool last summer. we have an above ground pool in our yard and i use to think how would i get her in. then someone mentioned a kiddie pool, but that was towards the end of the summer. we will get her one this year and hopefully that will help get rid of her water fears.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to make sure they are dry or they would destroy my little apartment lol - I keep them short (use 7F andis) and they will be in the pool every day in the summer. Ginger goes in on her own when she is hot or when I throw a toy for her to fetch - Teddy I have coax and the minis too. Funny Ginger (spoo) and Gabbie (mini) both love the sun. Teddy (spoo) and Cassie (mini) will lay in the sun for a little while and then look for shade. I would love to go to a park like SpooSpirit and Jester's Mom did in Bennington Vt because the little dogs won't go in the pool on their own but when we went to a lake they ran right in!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

This is going to be an interesting summer with Clover! LOL! We have an inground pool--Cricket pretty much does not want any parts of it. She went in once, and then decided she wasn't into it. She will go onto the steps, but that's it. Clover is already going onto the pool cover when there is a bit of water on it. She seems to LOVE the water, and doesn't mind getting dirty or wet. Cricket, however, is a little miss priss and hates getting wet or dirty! Figures the one that likes it is the light colored one! I have a feeling she is going to be soaking wet all summer long! Ack! LOL! It is a bear keeping her clean! My cousin's spoo LOVES the water, as did my aunt's spoo--he used to fly off the diving board, and you had to swim for your life, or else you would have a poodle on your head! LOL! To answer the question, it seems once it gets into the mid-upper 70's I notice the girls panting a bit more, and wanting to come inside faster. I also notice Cricket doesn't sleep on her bed or on the carpet, only on the cool hard floors. I plan on getting both Cricket and Clover into lamb clips with the body clipped pretty short to keep them cool. I plan on keeping their legs longer, but not too long.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

love the lamb cut - that will be jessie's next cut - which will be next week!


----------

